# Fallas en TV Phillips, se apaga cuando quiere.



## clauneuquino (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola a todos! ante todo aviso q estuve investigando sobre la falla q se me presenta en un tv phillips modelo..29pt6456/77.
el tema es asi: estas viendo normal y empieza a hacer un ruido como a fuente o bajon de tension y se tira a apagar o se apaga , quedando en stand by, es aleatorio, busque por ahi algo referido a esta falla y encontre q puede ser varias cosas: el zocalo del tubo,
.........el screen, 
.........el error 11,
.........el sintonizador.
bueno, entre a modo servis y efectivamente estaba el codigo 11 acompañado de otro q me olvide de anotarlo, lo borre y volvi a encender el tele, anoche volvio a fallar:enfadado:.
le ajuste el screen, volvio a fallar:enfadado:.
retoque todas las soldaduras, nada....solo me queda q sea el sintonizador , no se...ayuda!! de antemano, gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2010)

Yo le apunto a algún capacitor.


----------



## clauneuquino (Abr 12, 2010)

sabes q revise pero no encontre nada raro, pense q podria ser pq donde lo usan por lo gral. baja la tension ( hay un taller ) pero lo conecte en casa y hace lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2010)

Comenzá cambiando los capacitores de la fuente para empezar.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 5, 2010)

aca esta la solucion https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/falla-televisor-philips-4570/


----------



## clauneuquino (May 7, 2010)

gracias Tsunami, lo solucione de la sgte. manera : entre a modo service, de ahi puse no me acuerdo q codigo y me  desplaze entre las funciones hasta q encontre una q decia Blank : 1 ; habia leido q habia colocarlo en ¨0¨ y sin apagar el tele ajustar el screen hasta q se vayan las lineas horizontales q se crearon al poner ese valor en ¨0¨, de ahi, nunca mas fallo.
gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2010)

así es  me dio fiaca escribir todo el proceso así que te di el enlace que ya estaba descripta la falla y la solución ,aunque ay otro método mas tenia la confianza de que con eso lo solucionarías 
saludos


----------

